# Worst band ever?.............



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

There is debate as to whether this is the worst band ever. I say no, I've heard much worse.............

http://www.virob.com/virob/videos/316


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

They rock!!!


----------



## asatattack (Jan 7, 2006)

WOW! WOW!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

asatattack said:


> WOW! WOW!


Someone posted that a few weeks back over at HCBF. 

That is just so wrong on so many levels!


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

that was some of the worst playing I've ever heard, all departments of that band qualify for the special olympics.


----------



## sell_out (Feb 11, 2006)

^  Hahaha

Yeah I'd say that's pretty bad.


----------



## JJohnson (Feb 22, 2006)

AAAhhhh ha ha ha ha hah aaaaaahhhrghhh! Well,I'm glad there was nobody around to witness that,other than the dude in the striped shirt who has on his way outta there ! keep practicing boys, and fire your singer....how embarassing!


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Mother of god...I think my colon just fell out. That was like bowel surgery gone wrong. I love that keyboard sound...like one of those old Bontempi kids organs from the Sears catalog or something. 

What's really creepy is I've seen a few battle of the bands acts that were nearly as bad. But I have to give them credit for having the balls to get on stage. They HAD to know how terrible they were. At least they kept it together pretty well, except for the tempo changes near the end.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Id say this is worse.

http://www.myspace.com/scarywhitepeople


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Mother of god...I think my colon just fell out. That was like bowel surgery gone wrong. I love that keyboard sound...like one of those old Bontempi kids organs from the Sears catalog or something.
> 
> What's really creepy is I've seen a few battle of the bands acts that were nearly as bad. But I have to give them credit for having the balls to get on stage. They HAD to know how terrible they were. At least they kept it together pretty well, except for the tempo changes near the end.


LOL! that's funny.

Some people don't seem to *know* when they are terrible. Think of the auditions to American or Canadian Idols.. need I say more?


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah that definately is the worst band I've ever heard. :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Id say this is worse.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/scarywhitepeople



Uhhhhhhhhhhh,... yeah.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> There is debate as to whether this is the worst band ever. I say no, I've heard much worse.............
> 
> http://www.virob.com/virob/videos/316


I was able to get through about 1/3 before I had to stop it. Sort of like getting your teeth drilled with no novocaine.

Loved the crowd


----------



## YardApe (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh my ****ing god; Why????????? 
lol lol hahaha lol lol


----------



## radio8myguitar (Mar 3, 2006)

Dang!!! you just wish seeing a plane crash down on that stage!!! Remember kids, no booze before a gig unless you're Aerosmith or something...


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

*sings* Its the final countdowwwn...


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

What? Nobody else wants to sing? *plays solo on air guitar*


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

that was horrible.


----------



## dandy505 (Apr 5, 2006)

Brutal!
The band didn't tell the singer they decided to play in a different key? 
I can stomach it for the most part except the singer. The singer is terrible!!

Maybe an older brother to the singer owns all the equipment and told the band: "my mom said my brother has to be included or there is no band. Since he can't play any instrument he will have to sing".

...and since mom and little sister where the only audience present he had to comply.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*worst band*

Obviously the singer...( if you can call him that) is tone deaf..............yeah
I guess some people dont know they are horrible. Just look at the ones on american idol or canadian idol...............great for a laugh though.............I was actually rolling around on the floor. hahaha


----------



## themockingbirds (Oct 20, 2006)

*hahahaha*

Lmfao there so funny!!!!!!!! the singing is hilarious!!!!!! hes sounds like a retard


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

acoustic alchemy:zzz:


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Id say this is worse.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/scarywhitepeople


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kamilla Go-Go (Nov 7, 2006)

HAHAHA! Hilarious!  Wow. I listened to the whole video (I must say I'm quite proud to be still alive)... The singer is something. Really.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Y'know....with a li'l practise....they may grow up to play like this....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWyXC3WzZxg&mode=related&search=

Stones


----------

